# Arctic Sectional snow plow LD-8 - $5800



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Two Slightly used Arctic Sectional LD-8 skid mount sectional snow plows. $5800. They work great also have a new 14HD $10,500.

https://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/arctic-sectional-snow-plow-ld/6399938137.html

The 02 cat 924G wheel loader 24k hours is also listed for $43K


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

24,000 hours?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If that loader has 24k hours you're in fantasy land at that price. 

Sectionals look very nice.


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

I've just use got the ld8 footers left. I'd take 5200 for each.


----------



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you still have any available??


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

RichterNo1 said:


> Do you still have any available??


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Not this time! This old thread won't draw me in !


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

op hasn't been on since October, maybe pm him if interested ?


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

I do not. But I do have a used 10ld for 7,500. Plus skid plate and tax


----------



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

10 is to big. Looking to use it on my Toolcat


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

RichterNo1 said:


> 10 is to big. Looking to use it on my Toolcat


We use a 10 on a toolcat


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> We use a 10 on a toolcat


#metoo


----------

